# Puppy classes at PS?



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone else done these at PS? We signed up to start next Saturday? Did anyone have success? I REALLY liked the trainer guy today....I am looking forward to it...I think it will be fun to take him to learn new things and socialize with some other puppies...He said there should be six of us there. It is right out in the open where shoppers and everyone can watch...seemed a little distracting to me...but oh well....I am sure he will be a little angel! lol :lol:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy and I are in the process of doing this.. I've only done one class with him so far. There are only 4 people in the class so that is pretty nice. I can't really give a thumbs up yet because of the little parvo paranoia we had last week. I'm a little negatively biased towards them because of that. Are you the in adult/adolescent dog class? We are in the puppy class but I do kinda wish I had put him in the older dogs class just because he's already 6 months old. The thing I dislike the most about the class is that it is out in the shopping area.. though it seems to be more distracting to me than to Tuffy :lol: I do like the things we are learning, but I wish we spent more time on each command.. we barely spent any time on sit, but luckily Tuffy already has learned that. But one of the best things about the class so far is that the dogs really get to socialize and you learn quite a bit about dog behavior and how to notice and interpret some of the things they do. Good luck in your class!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i was going to be a petco trainer---i totally hate their method of training. the whole lure training (using a treat ALL THE TIME) is a bad idea. check out www.unclematty.com he's in california, but he did shows on PBS and has tapes and books out to watch. and he does phone consultations. i have someone come to my house every 2 weeks for 2 hours and she's great. the dogs are learning so fast.


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

This is just a thought, even though it may be distracting, if your puppy will listen to you and obey commands in the middle of a crowded store then I would think that they would listen just about anywhere.

I took Angel to a puppy class but I didn't enjoy it very much. The class was huge and so were the puppies. When they had off leash playtime I had to stand up and hold her. She was the only small breed there. I think she was somewhere around 4 or 5 pds at the time. I wish I would have found a class that had puppies more her size so she could learn to socialize also.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

This trainer does not primarily use treats. When I told him that Brinkley was sitting already with just command/ or toy being thrown as treat, he said that was the right way to do it. i saw him with the lab he had there and he seemed great. I may hate it, but right now I am looking forward to it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

nicole---thats so funny! i hate it when people think they're above everyone else, you know? 

tlunn--im glad you're having a good experience. the petco person that i was working with was putting all the dogs on head collars (halti, gentle leaders). i hate those things. she even put bischon frise on the head collar.....she was so stupid. and when this lady was like "whenever i tell him to sit, he lays down, what should i do" and the trainer was like "as long as he's staying, thats fine". i was like what?!?! whenever i tell the dogs to do something---they have to do it. gruffi is trying to get in the habit of laying down when i say sit....i give him corrections. 

anyway, have fun!!


----------

